# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار >  منظور از مشخصات فنی طرح چیست ؟

## saeed7474

سلام دوستان
برای یه طرح توجیهی چطور مشخصات فنی سیستم یا نرم افزار رو بدیم؟ منظور چیست ؟

مشخصات فني

----------


## joker

مثلا میگی 
زبان برنامه نویسی : 
دیتابیس :
کارکرد تحت شبکه ( چندکاربر همزمان)
نوع قفل :
فضای حداقل برای کارکرد صحیح
حداقل رم :
خواص ویژه : ( مثلا مولتی ترد نوشته شده ، سوکت پروگرامینگ ، رینگ صفر ، محافظت شده ، 
تستهای خاص 
کارکرد در شرایط خاص
ارتباط با ماژولها یا سایتها یا پورت های سخت افزاری خاص
و.......
همه اینا جمع میشه و بهش میگن مشخصات فنی . 
اما طرح توجیهی باید ی کم دقیقتر توضیح بدی ، مثلا میگی چندکاربر همزمان و میای مثال میزنی مثلا این نرم افزار قراره در سطح یک شرکت کار کنه با 10 کاربر برای همین از فلان تکنولوژی استفاده میشه که زیاد سنگین نباشه... یا میای میگی سطح این طرح کشوری هست و حتما باید این مشخصات دیتابیس و سخت افزار باشه به این دلیل که پیش بینی میشه در هر ثانیه تعداد n کاربر آنلاین داره و...........

----------


## saeed7474

باتشکر از شما

من یه طرح دارم که در سطح بسیار وسیع و کشوری قابل اجراست 
اما تجربه چنین کاری رو ندارم و اطلاعات دقیق تحلیلی ندارم
میتونین چنین طرحی رو مثال بزنید؟
بعنوان مثال بانک اطلاعاتی تحت وبش از mysql میتونه باشه
چه سیستم سخت افزاری نیازه که جمعیت میلیونی رو پشتیبانی کنه

----------


## joker

وقتی تعداد کاربر از یه سطحی میره بالاتر کلا برنامه نویسی دیگه شوخی برنمیداره
در حالت ساده شما برای نمایش مثلا اعضا مینویسی select *  from myusers ولی وقتی تعداد شد 70 میلیون ، همین دستور کوتاه میتونه کل سرویست را شات دان بکنه :)
باید پیچ بندی بکنی ، محدودیت سرچ اعمال کنی ، کش کنی اطلاعات را و هزارتا قروفر دیگه تا بتونی یک سیستم استیبل داشته باشی
حتی نمایش ساده یک متن معمولی هم باید کلی چیز را رعایت کنی
فرضا 10 خط توی هر خط 20 کاراکتر  space داشته باشی ، فقط به این دلیل که موقع کد نویسی و دیباگ میخواستی کدهای خروجی صفحه وبت را راحت ویووسورس کنی و اشکالات را پیدا کنی، حالا موقعی که سرویس آپ میشه میدونی همین 200 تا اسپیش در طول یک روز با 1 میلیون بازدید کننده چه بلایی سرپهنای باند مصرفیت میاره؟ حدود 190مگابایت ناقابل مصرف شده برای *هیچ*! حالا فکر کن بخوای در همین حد هم باز بزاری روی سرور و بانک اطلاعاتیت.. فکر کن چه بلایی سرش میاد بارعایت نکردن یک نکته بی اهمیت!
اینا گوشه ای از مشکلاتیه که در یک طرح با اشل کشوری ممکنه بهش برخورد داشته باشی...... این که فکر کنی من بتونم برات یک طرح مثال بزنم عملا کار الکی هست چون هر نرم افزاری با کارکرد و عملکرد خودشه که میشه براش یک طرح توجیهی فنی نوشت.

----------


## saeed7474

بله درسته دردسرش زیاده

این طرح ها رو هم فکر کنم فقط به شرکت های با سابقه میدن درسته ؟

----------


## joker

> این طرح ها رو هم فکر کنم فقط به شرکت های با سابقه میدن درسته ؟


فقط به کلفتی پارتی بستگی داره !!!  :ناراحت:

----------


## saeed7474

بله متاسفانه
پارامتر هایی در نظر گرفته میشه که خیلی ها نمی تونن کاری بکنن
 :افسرده:

----------

